# Locked Loaded and Ready 2 fish! (kinda)



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Went to WRO today and spent a bunch more money...got a dry top and bottoms the gaskets are REALLY tight might have to take the top back cuz it was cutting off the cirulation to my hands but the gasket was kinda bunched up that might have something to do with it or they just might need to be warn in a bit i got my bottoms and booties on right now my feet feel a bit tingaly going to take them off and see if my feet are purple ......


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope not purple...but my left foot gasket got bunched up like my wrist ones and started to turn my foot red so once i get them unbunched should make it better..i tried it on in the store and didn't have a issue i was fine. and did i mention a 2 piece double tunnel dry suit is the most F'in confusing outfit to put together in the world!!!


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

i used a coffee can for the neck and a can of unopened tennis balls for the wrists to speed up the stretching. I let it sit overnight and it was still tight but not enough to choke me.

ken c


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

iv got it there still tight but not as bad as when they were bunched up i have it all on right now pretty nice i must say


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

typing on the puter in a dry suit


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

red_fish said:


> typing on the puter in a dry suit


O yea its all the rage everyone is doing it!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Dry Top*

I'm a pretty skinny dude, 160lbs, but I had been wearing an XL Dry top. It worked very well for me. Now I wear an XL Dry suit and it works great. I've dunked myself (on purpose ) and had no problem with leakage. In fact the extra bit of air in the suit acted as a buoyant attribute. 

Skunk


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

The wrist seals are made of latex and are meant to be trimed to fit. You can also try to stretch them out over night by fitting them over the top of a plastic bottle. WRO can probably help you with the trimming of the seals. If the actually garments fit well, then trimming the seals is what you need.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

ghrousseau said:


> The wrist seals are made of latex and are meant to be trimed to fit. You can also try to stretch them out over night by fitting them over the top of a plastic bottle. WRO can probably help you with the trimming of the seals. If the actually garments fit well, then trimming the seals is what you need.


Actually you will void the warranty on a new drysuit (NRS and Kokotat)if you cut the cuffs. Stretch em with cans.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Holy Chit...a 160lb Skunk....Bet that's a heavy stink


----------



## X3Hades3X (Feb 11, 2008)

ruthless said:


> Stretch em with cans.


I did just that SO much better.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Good Info*

I pick-up my new drysuit this week. This thread has ben very informative to make my new suit more comfortable right off the bat....THANKS


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

X3Hades3X said:


> I did just that SO much better.


Ive been doing this stuff for a long time, I will not lead you astray.


----------



## X3Hades3X (Feb 11, 2008)

ruthless said:


> Ive been doing this stuff for a long time, I will not lead you astray.


Thank ya!


----------

